# Please Help Me



## steve.messer84

Here is what happened. I was following zedomax's instructions on how to root via you tube. I got it rooted, and then he went int adb shell. Then he typed in the commands su enter, idme bootmode 4002. At this point I was called away from my desk. A coworker walked by and wanted to check the fire out. So he unplugged it from my comp, and it is now stuck on the kindle fire boot screen. I can't just restart it, and I can't get adb to recognize it again. Does anyone know where I go from here. There has to be a fix for this. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## mfungah

The best thing you can probably do is install the proper drivers manually and use either the kindle fire utility (either somewhere here or on xda) to boot up or use fastboot -i 0x1949 oem idme bootmode 4000

Only after you install the proper driver(s) will windows recognize it if you're using windows.

Also : there are drivers included with the Kindle Fire Utility that you may be able to install using his batch utility or you may have to install them manually. Then you could use his utility to boot up instead of using the command prompt yourself.

Good luck









Sent from my Kindle Fire.


----------



## steve.messer84

it tells me the system cannot find the specified path. then it says root activated, the kindle is successfully running in root mode. then repeats itself a few times saying the system cannot find the path specified. the kindle has been told to rebout in fastboot mode.


----------



## mfungah

Alright, let's make sure that we're on the same page. Are you using http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1399889 ? If so, did you use option 1 (bootmode menu) then choose 1 (normal)?

If you didn't get that far, did you get the drivers installed? If the installdrivers.bat didn't work. Go to device manager, find the kindle (should have something in the icon to suggest that windows can't recognize it) and choose to install drivers > browse computer manually > Find the general kindle fire utility directory that you inzipped from > then let windows install them.
And try the KF utility again


----------



## steve.messer84

ok, went thru what you just said. it is at <waiting for device>


----------



## steve.messer84

should I reset it manually with the power button?


----------



## steve.messer84

You sir just saved me. I cannot thank you enough. It is back up and running with root.


----------



## mfungah

It won't hurt to try. It'll just turn it off.


----------



## mfungah

No problem


----------



## steve.messer84

turned it off, turned it back on and back up and running. needless to say, I haven't done a lot of actual work today. wow, that had me nervous.


----------

